# ME!!!!!



## molested_cow (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 2, 2004)

U look nice on the photos hyhyhy


----------



## anua (Aug 2, 2004)

ha ha, right! -  - especially at the second one! ha ha


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 2, 2004)

The new WWII memorial is awesome, eh?  Nice pic.


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 2, 2004)

jonmikal said:
			
		

> The new WWII memorial is awesome, eh?  Nice pic.



Actually, I think nothing comes close to the impact that the Vietnam memorial gives.... even though I am not an American nor have anything got to do with it.

The WWII memorial is big, new and grand, but it lacks something. I think it lacks memory.


----------

